# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  MHP'nin İzmir mesajı

## ceydaaa

images.jpgÖnce mitingin yapıldığı meydandan bahsedeceğim;

Gündoğdu meydanı İzmir Kordon boyunun ön tarafında denizin doldurulmasıyla oluşturulmuştur ve Türkiye'nin en büyük meydanıdır bir milyon kişiye kadar kalabalıkları da alabilecek ölçüdedir.
Bu sahil İzmir'e 15 Mayıs 1919'da Yunan ordusunun çıktığı ve çıkar çıkmaz da bayraktarının Hasan Tahsin tarafından itlaf edildiği sahildir.
Hasan Tahsin de orada şehit düşmüştür ama Milli mücadelenin ilk kurşunu da orada atılmıştır.
İşgalcilerin denize dökülüp zaferin kazanıldığı yer de o kordon'dur.
Yani işgal de zafer de oradadır.

Bu açıdan İzmir ve Kordonboyu Türkiye'nin en önemli yerlerinden biridir.
Bence en önemli yerdir.

Aradan 94 yıl geçti;
Bu günün Türkiye'sinde çakma Osmanlıcılar türediler;

O "Çakma Osmanlıcılar" Milli mücadeleyi kurşun atmadan yapmak mümkündü !!! iddiasındalar.
Onlara göre Hasan Tahsin o ilk kurşunu atmasaymış Yunan Ordusu Ege ve Marmara bölgelerinde zulüm yapmazmış !!!
Sevr ise bir projeden ibaretmiş ve uygulanmamışmış !!!

Ben hemen cevap vereyim;

O proje uygulanmadıysa İzmir ,İstanbul ve Bursa ile beraber Marmara ve Ege bölgeleri neden işgal edildi ?
Yunan ordusunun Batı Anadolu'da yaptığı katliamları yaşayanların ağızlarından duymadık mı ?
Ben dedemin, anneannemin ve babaannemin ağzından defalarca dinledim.
Babaannem bizzat şehit çocuğudur,babası işgal İstanbul'unda İngiliz ajanı ve Vahdettin'in kayınbiraderi Şah İsmail tarafından katledildi ve babama da dedesinin adı kondu.
Anneannem ise ,10 yaşında küçük bir kız çocuğuyken kendi kız kardeşini sırtına vurup Susurluk köylerinde dağlara saklandıklarını anlatmıştı.

Milli mücadele kurşun atmadan yapılabilseydi ;
Antep neden Gazi;
Urfa neden Şanlı;
Maraş neden Kahramandır ?

Çakma Osmanlıcılar bunları da bilmezler mi ?
Aslında pekala da bilirler ama olmamış gibi davranıp yok sayarlar.

Ben onlara cevabımızı bu sefer fıkra ile anlatmadan başbakanın tabiriyle vereceğim;
O çakmalar da bize göre "keellemyekun"dur yani yok hükmündedir.

İzmir mitinginin mesajlarından biri o çakma kişileredir.
İkincisi de medyayadır;

20 Nisan 2013 deki Gündoğdu meydanını yok sayan ve gözlerden kaçıran o medya da bize göre "keellemyekun" dur.
Yani onlar da yok hükmündedirler.

Bence iktidardakiler de oradan mesajlarını almışlardır;
MHP genel başkanının iddialarının hiç birine cevap vermiyor ve sürekli topu taca atarak gündemi saptırıyorlar.
Yani her zaman yaptıklarını yapmaktalar.
Tabii bunu da ilanihaye yapmaları mümkün değildir.

Aynı mesaj Atlantik ötesinin büyük devletine de verilmiştir bence onlar da mesajlarını almışlardır.
Tabii onların Ortadoğu'daki müttefiki olan İsrail de gereken mesajı almıştır;
(Bu arada İsrail özrünün de sebebi ortaya çıkmıştır;Onlar da Türkiye'den üs talep etmektedirler.Yani bir anlamda kippa düşmüş ve kel görünmüştür)
Yani Türkiye'de Türk Milliyetçilerini,vatanseverleri yok sayarak dayatmaları kabul ettirmek mümkün değildir.
O zalimler de mesajı almışlardır.

Ama esas mesaj Türk Milletine verilmiştir;
20 Nisan 2013 deki mesaj 23 Nisan 1920 de dünyaya verilen mesajın aynısıdır.
Türk Milletinin içindeki Türkiye Cumhuriyetini kuran "Kuvva-i Milliye "ruhu küllerinden doğmuş ve yeniden dirilmiştir.
Bu diriliş de bundan sonra artarak devam edecektir.

Dost da düşman da bunu böyle anlamalıdır.

----------

